# Craptains Compass



## Purdy (Jul 26, 2017)

That guy is great,

We had a great time. A few problems though. We hit some rocks. But Brent said no problem. Oh well. we wanted a dif boat but the boat out of service or left or sumthing.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome. Glad to hear everybody had a good time and hitting the rocks was no problem. Brent's boats are good for that when they haven't left or somthin like that. Did you walk to the marina or carry your lunch?


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

???????


----------

